# Trivia 4/14



## luckytrim (Apr 14, 2020)

trivia 4/14
DID YOU KNOW...
France, since 1789, has worked its way through a total of two  constitutional
monarchies, two empires, and five republics .


1. What sport are you playing if you're trying to sweep a rock  towards the
house?
2. Britain called it "The Seven Years' War" was known in  America as what?
  a. - The French and Indian War
  b. - the American Revolution
  c. - the War of 1812
  d. - the French Revolution
3. What year saw the Challenger explode ?
4. What was the name of the the potential glitch in computer  systems that
had people worried towards the end of the 20th  century?
5. What's the first name of Gustave Flaubert's Madame  Bovary?
6. Delaware - Pennsylvania - New Jersey: These were the first  three American 
states by order of entry to Union. Which was number  four?
  a. - South Carolina
  b. - Maryland
  c. - Georgia
  d. - Connecticut
7. Fill in the Blanks ;
A triangle with two equal sides is called a _________  triangle, and a 
triangle with all sides equal is called a ___________  triangle.
8. Which of the following foods contains the most  calcium?
  a. - Roast Beef
  b. - Olive Oil
  c. - Spinach
  d. - Ice cream

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During the Civil War, conscription laws, drafting men into  military service,
were unpopular both in the Union and the Confederacy, because  they favored
the wealthy.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Curling
2. - a
3. - 1986
4. Y2K Bug
5. Emma
6. - c
7. Isosceles - Equilateral
8. - d

TRUTH !!
Both in the North and in the South, the various conscription  laws allowed
the wealthy to avoid military service. In the North, a  potential draftee
could hire a substitute to take his place. In the South, any  man who owned
20 or more slaves was exempt. Soldiers greatly resented these  exemptions,
and began calling the conflict, "a rich man's war and a poor  man's fight."
The military draft was so unpopular that riots broke out in  New York City in
July, 1863 resulting in the deaths of more than 100 people.


----------

